# Poll: Are you buying Bolt Plus?



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

I am expecting less than 10%. Big factor: Rovi issues. Let's see


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

No OTA fallback if I ever decide to cancel cable, same reason why I never bought a R plus or pro. Thats the ONLY reason.


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

Your timing for a poll during these dire times is impeccable as usual Mr. thyname. lol 

Anyways I voted undecided. Even though I just claimed I wouldn't buy one on a previous post-- if Rovi things get better, and I do in fact need 6 tuners at a later date (which I probably will) and if no other big releases are in the pipe from TiVo - I may end up biting and buying one during a deal day. 

But that's for the future - here and now will I buy one? Not quite. Let's see if any more surprises arrive on the 15th for the Bolt+!

(I really was stoked to buy one previously though)


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

For a lousy TWO more tuners and the not-so-much larger storage capacity (TCF members and those in the know can handle that upgrade themselves--a simple swap out and no old days software needed--and put in an even _larger_ HDD), and whatever negligible other new tweeks it may have makes no sense as an upgrade compared to TWO Bolts providing EIGHT tuners in the household (and no OTA just diminishes the box), and separate boxes for storage of other household members content NOT on _your_ box, and better spread out of demands by Mini's over two separate boxes. I suppose if one is single or only has a spouse or live-in, the single Bolt+ might make sense.

However, weren't we all expecting a lot more for the Power User version? A 2 cable card option box with up to 12 tuners and some serious HDD capacity would have been far more popular to the type of subscribers Bolt+ is trying to lure and would have really addressed a need in quite a few house holds with a truly one box DVR for all and enough tuners for Mini's not to interfere with recordings or others viewing live TV. I suspect such a box would fly off the shelves to the TiVo power users to whom it would only appeal given its price. Everyone else would get the "Ford" Bolt, especially those wanting OTA recording. Bolt+ is not a compelling product for those high-end power users. Bolt+ seems a waste of TiVo's efforts. Sure they wanted to save the money by giving us the not compelling Bolt+, but they could have saved a lot more money by NOT bothering to produce such an anemic attempt at all, but maybe TiVo ordered only a few of these power user boxes anticipating poor consumer reception. I suspect that many Bolt+'s will remain in TiVo's inventory for quite some time. Look for some discounts on Bolt+ coming sooner than usual.

The disappointment in regards to the Bolt+ on this forum is clear. The Bolt+ is a pretty weak ending to the TiVo retail line going out with a whimper and not a bang. I expect this Bolt+ to be disappointing sales for TiVo, thereby affirming to the new management that retail aint where its at. And with the FCC push for apps, even less reason for TiVo to even think about continuing in the retail market for a traditional DVR box.

Oh, and the easily inferior Channel Master DVR+ continues to keep its loyal fans and get new ones while also expanding it features and adding SlingTV. Echostar and CM are active with software updates. CM DVR+ will do fine and be the last true stand alone retail DVR box that can directly connect to a TV left for consumers mostly because of its superior and far more attractive pricing: one price and no additional fees, ever. TiVo tried too late (and too little) to replicate that and did not do well. It is sad. I really was expecting something on the scale of the Hopper 3 from one of the best DVR makers ever: TiVo.

I still feel my Roamios are tops, and they have the latest killer features of the Bolts, and I don't need UHD, thank you. Frankly, once Rovi made public its intentions (and my distrust of Rovi, in particular, given its history), I stopped investing in TiVo products because one can't count on Rovi supporting products as TiVo has. We'll have to see how long the Rovi--uh TiVo-- management sees fit to keep our *retail* TiVo DVR's from becoming Sony DHG (abandoned by Rovi) and Sezmi DVR bricks. We are probably closer to that than the optimists on this forum may believe. I hope not. Of course, my vote was "No."


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

Let's see, I have a Roamio Pro and a 4K HDR upscaling TV with 4K apps. What I need this ugly hunk of plastic for? I voted "no".

Can you feel the non-excitement, Tivo??


----------



## alarson83 (Oct 27, 2009)

Roamio plus user:

The supposed selling points for me to upgrade:

Tuners: Already have 6.
Smaller form factor: my roamio sits in a closet so... no care.
3TB: I could upgrade to this for $100 with my roamio, but i rarely hit capacity as is.
4k: Dont have 4k yet, but seeing as this only affects streaming, why get this when i could get this on a $100 roku stick... or if i pick up the xbox scorpio 
Speed: The only one i see having an effect, but its not like my roamio crawls. The premiere justified that upgrade but im not sure the roamio does. 


Plus, i paid $325 for my roamio plus (advisor panel deal), and am only paying $7\month because my discounted service got transferred. So its hard to justify $175 more than i paid for this box, plus additional per month.

I just find nothing worth $500 here.


----------



## delgadobb (Mar 6, 2004)

Biggest factor for me is same as Foghorn2; if there's no OTA fallback I'm not interested - no compelling reason to upgrade from Roamio Pro. What I have works just fine and is generally stable; it streams all I want, can be easily upgraded if I choose to go that route (3.5" HD) & there's not enough 4K content to pique my interest. 

If there's an OTA fallback or the 6 tuners could be configured part cable, part OTA ... that changes things. Sure sounds like that won't be the case, though.


----------



## mlcarson (Dec 31, 2007)

I voted No. I doubt that there's going to any 4K TV in my area via Comcast cable which is what I have for the next 2 years. I have a Roamio Pro so already have 6 tuners. Any Internet based streaming can probably be handled by the new Mini when launched next year which will be much less expensive than a new Bolt.


----------



## SOUTHDAYTONA DON (Sep 7, 2016)

I am expecting the cable guy to arrive at my house this am. He will be installing his DVR box. Up until yesterday, I was going to buy the BOLT +. I had just ordered & it had shipped Monday a BOLT 1TB model. Before I ordered, I quizzed TIVO support about any pending products. They revealed nothing. I spent over four hours on the phone listening to some guy say that he could tell by my breathing that I was a smart guy. Given that these last ten days or so since they dropped the major unannounced bomb of an upgrade on us, plus the inability to get through on the phone - I am going to cut the TIVO cord. I have been a die hard customer since 2003.

Yes, I am willing to give up the commercial skip because I think that this company is heading in the wrong direction. I am not interested in buying products that are so poorly supported and managed over the last few weeks.

Cable guy appointment was for 10 am, did not show but they said they could come after 6:30. Came to my senses & staying with TIVO. I am still undecided.


----------



## rdclark (May 2, 2004)

My Roamio Pro w/Lifetime is less than 2 years old. Even if I had a 4k TV I'd just use a Roku or FireTV to source program material. 

With the uncertainty over the future utility of the one I have in light of the ongoing Rovi debacle, the chances of me investing further in TiVo: Zero.

The tragedy of companies committing suicide is the number of innocent customers who drown in the blood.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Probably not. I already have a Roamio Pro and I don't have a 4k TV, so there isn't much incentive for me.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I already have a Bolt and with no OTA support there is no incentive to replace one of my older Tivos with a Bolt+

Perhaps when the new mini replacement comes out. Which with the right software could turn out to be an Amazon Fire or other streamer box.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

foghorn2 said:


> No OTA fallback if I ever decide to cancel cable,


I completely agree with this. I know I will not be a "cord cutter", but with the current status of CableCard, a fall back to OTA with TiVo may be forced on us some day in the future, although not in the near future. It is really stupid from them to remove the ATSC tunners, especially considering that current Bolt has them.

I voted "undecided " as I really am. I will not buy it at launch, but I am keeping an open mind on it.


----------



## senorgregster (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm thinking I'm on my last Tivos. Not a happy camper right now. We'll see where things stand when my Roamios die or are looking old in the tooth. I suspect there will be very different options by then.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I am a No by default as I am OTA only and it is a cable only DVR. That said I have way more DVRs than I need and would not buy it even if it could do OTA.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I have a 6 tuner Roamio with a 3T drive. AFAIK 4K only applies to streaming. Streaming as part of a smart TV, or an external Roku seems to be better then Bolt.

I can't think of a reason to upgrade. Maybe if FiOS changes to IPTV and the Bolt, but not earlier models, will work.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I might get whatever some successor of the Bolt+ is named in some distant future when my Roamio has died and I've gotten a 4K TV, and most broadcasters are supporting 4K. I suspect that will be quite a ways in the future (especially the broadcast part).


----------



## ilkevinli (Jan 6, 2001)

I would not purchase this until it supports HDR.


----------



## Noku Dzu (Jan 29, 2016)

Still pleased with my Roamio Pro.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

hate the form factor...would never work with my current cabinet. 

And my TiVoHD is still going strong....soooo, nothing new for me.


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

Not that I had any interest in the first place since my roamio and minis are doing great. But if I did... this would be a huge disappointment. I've pretty much resigned myself to the fact that this will be my last tivo setup, and once it dies or it doesn't do what I want, I'll have to move on to some other arrangement. But like I said I'm completely happy with what I have so hopefully that won't be for a while, so the market has some time to come up with the next generation of home entertainment. I really don't see anything on the horizon that would make me spend any money right now given my current setup. No I don't have 4k and I don't care. Curved TV? Please.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> Probably not. I already have a Roamio Pro and I don't have a 4k TV, so there isn't much incentive for me.


I have a 4k TV and there still isn't much incentive for me. The apps on my TV work better than TiVo apps.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I jsut got a Bolt a couple of months ago. No need for a new TiVo right now.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't think this Bolt + was for Roamio Plus/Pro people to upgrade, it for people using older TiVos with 4 tuners or less, and cable, or new customers using cable . If TiVo had 3500 active Series 1 users I can't figure out how many Series 2 active users TiVo has, but the number must be 100 or more times the active Series 1 users.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Just a quick update on the poll:

It appears that so far about 10% of the people here voted "yes" on buying Bolt +. Spot on with what I projected. So far.

There are a total of 81 votes. This compared to 667 views (not sure if these are Unique views). So for those who have not voted, I encourage you to do so. It is OK to vote as not having decided yet, as this is one of the three options on the poll.

To get a meaningful survey, at least 100 votes are needed. I am hoping TiVo is reading this poll, mainly as feedback from their most enthusiastic customers.

There are about 14 undecided, which is not too shabby.

One thing that I noticed from the comments, or maybe I missed some, there are no comments from those (few) who voted "yes". It would be interesting to learn why they are buying Bolt +.

Finally, this poll is for TCF'ers who most likely have TiVo already. I would assume that for people that have no TiVo, and for some reason are buying a TiVo (if such people still exist), most likely they will buy the Bolt +. Unfortunately, TiVo missed on the "cord cutting" crowd with the Bolt + (shame).

Thanks!


----------



## InVision (Jan 26, 2003)

I voted yes because we have a Tivo premeire with 2 tuners. need a few minis to complete out home setup. Now what I am considering maybe a rebuilt white Bolt, but not sure it can support 3 minis. What I am reading is 2 minis. Good lord I am confused...

M


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Until they get their act together, I wouldn't buy anything from TiVo.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

InVision said:


> I voted yes because we have a Tivo premeire with 2 tuners. need a few minis to complete out home setup. Now what I am considering maybe a rebuilt white Bolt, but not sure it can support 3 minis. What I am reading is 2 minis. Good lord I am confused...
> 
> M


It can support 3 Minis.

The limits for Minis are simple... If they want to watch live TV then you can have as many Minis as you have tuners, minus one. (one tuner is always reserved for the host) If you don't care about live TV then you can have as many Minis as your account will support. Currently an account will support 12 total devices, so one TiVo and 11 Minis would work.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

If my Roamio Plus died I'd consider replacing it with a Bolt Pro, but otherwise without the ability to record 4K or transfer lifetime, the improved speed comes no where close to being worth the cost.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Series3Sub said:


> ...........
> 
> Oh, and the easily inferior *Channel Master DVR+ continues to keep its loyal fans and get new ones while also expanding it features and adding SlingTV.* Echostar and CM are active with software updates. CM DVR+ will do fine and be the last true stand alone retail DVR box that can directly connect to a TV left for consumers mostly because of its superior and far more attractive pricing: one price and no additional fees, ever. TiVo tried too late (and too little) to replicate that and did not do well. It is sad. I really was expecting something on the scale of the Hopper 3 from one of the best DVR makers ever: TiVo.
> 
> .............


I just read that SlingTV added and integrated into their guide, ESPN3 and SEC Network+.



> ESPN3 and SEC Network+ are integrating with the Sling TV programming guide to deliver live college sports events to viewers. *Sling blog*
> 
> "...Before today, you may have watched ESPN3s live sports content not aired on other ESPN networks through the WatchESPN app. Now you no longer need to switch to another app or TV input  you can find all of the ESPN3 action directly within the Sling TV experience. You can even find the game you want to watch faster by filtering available ESPN3 games by sport in the Sports tab.
> 
> The new SEC Network+ channel is a digital channel for additional SEC Network live events, so you wont miss any of the SEC games that air at the same time as games on the main SEC Network channel (also included in the Sling Orange Sports Extra). And if youre a crazy college football fan like I am, the only thing greater than some SEC football games is more SEC football (Roll Tide!)..."


TiVo just keeps falling further and further behind. 



delgadobb said:


> Biggest factor for me is same as Foghorn2; if there's no OTA fallback I'm not interested - no compelling reason to upgrade from Roamio Pro. What I have works just fine and is generally stable; it streams all I want, can be easily upgraded if I choose to go that route (3.5" HD) & there's not enough 4K content to pique my interest.
> 
> If there's an OTA fallback or the 6 tuners could be configured part cable, part OTA ... that changes things. Sure sounds like that won't be the case, though.





thyname said:


> I completely agree with this. I know I will not be a "cord cutter", but with the current status of CableCard, a fall back to OTA with TiVo may be forced on us some day in the future, although not in the near future. It is really stupid from them to remove the ATSC tunners, especially considering that current Bolt has them.
> 
> I voted "undecided " as I really am. I will not buy it at launch, but I am keeping an open mind on it.





thyname said:


> ........Unfortunately, TiVo missed on the "cord cutting" crowd with the Bolt + (shame).
> 
> Thanks!


This could be where the Mantis comes in though.



mlcarson said:


> I voted No. *I doubt that there's going to any 4K TV in my area via Comcast cable which is what I have for the next 2 years. * I have a Roamio Pro so already have 6 tuners. Any Internet based streaming can probably be handled by the new Mini when launched next year which will be much less expensive than a new Bolt.


Heck, "Con"cast doesn't even provide 1080i anymore, let alone 4K!!! 

I voted undecided, only because I don't know if I'm keeping cable and everything is still "undecided" on the Mantis.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Undecided.

They're in the same boat they were in a year ago. Roamios are good enough and the Bolt's only unique feature (4K) hasn't changed the math. They haven't added any new unique features since. If anything, the equation has gotten worse due to Rovi's C-grade data and one less year of potential cablecard usage.

$1000+ is a big ask right now, and they haven't done anything to calm our worries about either issue.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

We got 100 votes already. Even!

11% buying Bolt +, 75% not.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

Nope. But only because I have no need for a new TiVo right now. If I were buying a TiVo right now, it would certainly be a Bolt+.

I'm happy with my Roamio Pro and I don't have a 4K TV, so I see no need to upgrade at the moment. I bought the Roamio when my OLED Series 3 died; I don't usually replace equipment that's still working if it still meets my needs. If my Series 3 had lasted until today* I'd probably be considering an upgrade to the Bolt+, though.

If I were to buy another TV, I'd consider buying a Bolt+ for it rather than a Mini. I actually like the Bolt+ enclosure (I even liked the white oneI know I'm weird!) and the 2.5" hard drive is fine 3 TB has proven to be more than I need on my Roamio Pro. (It's usually 60-65% full, only rarely up to 75%.)


* My Series 3 died due to bad capacitors in the power supply. I replaced the capacitors myself, so I could transfer all my recordings off it, but didn't want to trust my repairs for long term use. I suppose it's likely that I could have continued to use it until now, but it wasn't on a lifetime plan, so upgrading to Roamio saved me a few years of monthly fees. (No lifetime was available when I bought it, and I didn't hear about it when they started offering it again.)


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm OTA only and don't have plans for a 4K TV any time in the near future. Since the BOLT+ doesn't do OTA it's not even a possibility for me. I already upgraded the drive in my 4 tuner Roamio base model, so the only advantage for me would be 6 tuners and the faster processor. I seem to get by OK with 4 tuners although I do have 4 minis in the house and record on three different channels more often than you'd expect with OTA only. So the 6 tuners might have come in handy on occasion.


----------



## Amy1999 (Feb 15, 2004)

I voted yes. Currently I have a 4-tuner 2 TB Premier and a 2-tuner Series 3 HD. The Premiere still works fine, but the Series 3 has gotten flakey.

Buying the Bolt+ gets me more storage and 6 tuners in one unit, something I've coveted for years. I also get the quick play and commercial skip features.

If I had a Roamio Pro, it would be much harder to justify getting a Bolt+.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I just bought one from Amazon since I had $172 in gift cards. TiVo has it for $399 instead of $499 for now on their site, but they charge me $50+ for shipping so the better buy for me was Amazon, plus I could get it Friday instead of Monday.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

HarperVision said:


> I just bought one from Amazon since I had $172 in gift cards. TiVo has it for $399 instead of $499 for now on their site, but they charge me $50+ for shipping so the better buy for me was Amazon, plus I could get it Friday instead of Monday.


I don't see it on Amazon. I see regular price on TiVo.com

Edit: found it:

https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-BOLT-DV...qid=1473935551&sr=8-7&keywords=tivo+bolt+plus


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

It seems like Roamio Pro has been relegated to Outlet Store only now, although it still shows under the main "shop" header.

I could not find any changes in price for existing Bolts, and Roamio OTA


----------



## InVision (Jan 26, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> TiVo has it for $399 instead of $499 for now on their site, but they charge me $50+ for shipping so the better buy for me was Amazon, plus I could get it Friday instead of Monday.


Where was it for $399? All I see was $499.

M


----------



## InVision (Jan 26, 2003)

Damn Harper I wasted an hour looking everywhere for $399. Hehe I see you just posted that it would not go through checkout in another thread and must have been a mistake.

I also ordered from Amazon for delivery tomorrow. I have a new 4K Samsung TV and been reading about some issues. Amazon returns are SO EASY !!

M


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

InVision said:


> Damn Harper I wasted an hour looking everywhere for $399. Hehe I see you just posted that it would not go through checkout in another thread and must have been a mistake. I also ordered from Amazon for delivery tomorrow. I have a new 4K Samsung TV and been reading about some issues. Amazon returns are SO EASY !! M


I actually switched from chrome to IE and was able to get it to go through, but decided against it due to the BS shipping costs to HI (and AK) that they fail to realize STILL that you can ship FedEx and UPS Ground service to here, same as the mainland. I've been telling them for years it's possible and they still don't give a crap and just alienate us. I bet they lose tons of potential clients here due to this idiotic policy. Plus their "2-day shipping" wouldn't get it here until Monday, but Amazon's gets it here Friday.


----------



## RMSko (Sep 4, 2001)

I'm in unique position. I bought the original TiVo in 1999 with lifetime service and have just learned that I can transfer that one time to any new TiVo. I didn't know this when I bought my Bolt last year so I'm gonna sell my Bolt and get the plus (anyone want a 9 month old Bolt?).


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

It now shows available on Best Buy website:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/tivo-bolt-digital-video-recorder-black/5580301.p?skuId=5580301

Two day delivery.

Pick up in store (in all the BB stores in my area) shows 9/21/16.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

HarperVision said:


> I voted undecided, only because I don't know if I'm keeping cable and everything is still "undecided" on the Mantis.


What happened with your "undecided"? It only took a slight glimpse of the Bolt Plus online for you to change your mind? You are the first I know that bought it.

... mostly kidding. You explained the issue with PS Vue and your older folks. It makes sense...


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Weakness has it available at 11 tb storage!

It seams that the way they have done it is via a 8 tb *external* storage:

_TiVo BOLT+ with 11 TB storage for up to 1765 HD hours - Upgraded by WeaKnees
SIX tuners are packed into this small form-factor DVR! Works with cable or FiOS. Access to tons of online apps and programming. 180-day parts/labor warranty from WeaKnees.
Contains a stock 3 TB internal drive and an 8 TB external drive. This is the largest BOLT configuration available.
$1099.99 IN STOCK - Eligible for FREE SHIPPING_


----------



## lmacmil (Oct 26, 2015)

foghorn2 said:


> No OTA fallback if I ever decide to cancel cable,


Ditto. I have been cable-free for 9 months and frankly I barely miss it. 90% percent of our viewing is the major networks, Netflix and Amazon Prime. At this point, I can see myself ever going back as long as I can get all the majors OTA.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

I fail to see how spending $1050 on a Bolt+ w/lifetime is superior to my upgraded Roamio Plus with a $100 Roku 4, assuming I even wanted 4k. It's certainly not worth $950 more (ok, let's say $500 more assuming I sell my Roamio). The big problem I have now is that they've priced me out of the market with that excessive lifetime bump.

And that design is still hideous.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

slowbiscuit said:


> I fail to see how spending $1050 on a Bolt+ w/lifetime is superior to my upgraded Roamio Plus with a $100 Roku 4, assuming I even wanted 4k. It's certainly not worth $950 more (ok, let's say $500 more assuming I sell my Roamio).
> 
> And that design is still hideous.


That is because you already have the Roamio Plus. Your math is based on that actual fact.

Now, if you had no TiVo at all, what would the math be?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

thyname said:


> Now, if you had no TiVo at all, what would the math be?


The same as it would be if the Bolt+ didn't exist.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

series5orpremier said:


> The same as it would be if the Bolt+ didn't exist.


????

To explain about the math:

If somebody had no TiVo at all, and was in the market for one, would they buy a Roamio Plus or a Bolt Plus?

That's all.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

thyname said:


> That is because you already have the Roamio Plus. Your math is based on that actual fact.
> 
> Now, if you had no TiVo at all, what would the math be?


If you had phrased that poll as a new user purchase I wouldn't have responded here, but you didn't. My response is pretty much the same one you're hearing from all the other Roamio Plus/Pro owners.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

slowbiscuit said:


> If you had phrased that poll as a new user purchase I wouldn't have responded here, but you didn't. My response is pretty much the same one you're hearing from all the other Roamio Plus/Pro owners.


Not sure what you are trying to say.

There is certainly a difference between people with TiVos (most of the TCFs are TiVo owners, bar those that come over here to read and for advice) and without TiVo, in terms of buying Bolt Plus or not. I expressed that distinction previously on this thread:



thyname said:


> Finally, this poll is for TCF'ers who most likely have TiVo already. I would assume that for people that have no TiVo, and for some reason are buying a TiVo (if such people still exist), most likely they will buy the Bolt +. Unfortunately, TiVo missed on the "cord cutting" crowd with the Bolt + (shame).
> 
> Thanks!


I fully agree that with people who already have Roamio Pros, Plus, and possibly just Bolt if no extra tuners are needed, there is little to no reason in getting Bolt Plus, unless suffering by "upgraditis"

My initial comment on your math was on picking between Roamio Plus and Bolt Plus IF NO TiVo.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

If the Bolt+ had come out last year alongside the basic Bolt I might have been tempted to upgrade from my TiVo Roamio Plus; mainly for the skip mode.

The external power brick and weird case design of the Bolt were slight negatives.
The faster CPU is nice, but doesn't seem really necessary
I'd already upgrade my Roamio harddrive, so no advantage there.
I didn't, and don't, have a 4K TV so the 4K streaming is wasted on me
Which left the only real advantage for me the software features that were (at it's launch) Bolt exclusive.

But a year later, after those have been backported to my Roamio, I'm left with no interest in going to a Bolt. It barely has usable advantages (for me) over my current one; even if you ignore the costs to upgrade.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The external power brick is actually a positive in my mind. Next to the hard drive the power supply is the second most common point of failure in a TiVo. With the internal power supply you'd have to buy a replacement from someone like Weaknees for $100 and install it yourself. With the power brick you can buy a replacement from TiVo for $6 and just plug it in.


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

I just bought one. My old two tuner Premiere works fine in the bedroom, but it makes some pretty terrible sounding noises so that guy is probably on his way out. I'll slide my Roamio Basic to the bedroom and put the Bolt+ on the main TV. Given the current somewhat unpredictable climate of the retail TiVo and cablecard climates, however, I am going to opt for annual service. Both my other boxes are lifetimed, but, while I am reasonably confident, I am not 100% sure it will still be provided service at the (slightly under) four year break even point.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

thyname said:


> What happened with your "undecided"? It only took a slight glimpse of the Bolt Plus online for you to change your mind? You are the first I know that bought it. ... mostly kidding. You explained the issue with PS Vue and your older folks. It makes sense...


Yes, that's what happened, as well as the fact that just last night I had to cancel some recordings to get something else I wanted recorded done, and that made me mad, so I upgraded to 6 tuners, haha!


----------



## jbaxter (Aug 30, 2016)

I am not buying anything else from Tivo until they get this guide issue under control. If I hadn't already invested in the HW. I would cancel my service.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> The external power brick is actually a positive in my mind. Next to the hard drive the power supply is the second most common point of failure in a TiVo. With the internal power supply you'd have to buy a replacement from someone like Weaknees for $100 and install it yourself. With the power brick you can buy a replacement from TiVo for $6 and just plug it in.


Fair enough. But I've been lucky enough not to have a TiVo PS fail (and if they fail the mostly likely component is a $0.50 capacitor; which my meager soldering skills are up to replacing); so I personally wasn't giving ease of PS replacement much weight (An opinion that would probably chance the minute one of them failed on me )

I just hate dealing with neatly integrating external power bricks into my entertainment center. Though as least the TiVo, unlike my game consoles, never gets transported anywhere. So at least _it's_ power brick is mostly a one time annoyance.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The external Power supply is one of the things I love about the Bolt.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> The external power brick is actually a positive in my mind. Next to the hard drive the power supply is the second most common point of failure in a TiVo. With the internal power supply you'd have to buy a replacement from someone like Weaknees for $100 and install it yourself. With the power brick you can buy a replacement from TiVo for $6 and just plug it in.


Of course power bricks tend to fail more often because they're built very cheaply, can be underspec'd, and lack active cooling.

Internal supply for an optimist, external for a pessimist!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jonw747 said:


> Of course power bricks tend to fail more often because they're built very cheaply, can be underspec'd, and lack active cooling.
> 
> Internal supply for an optimist, external for a pessimist!


External allows the device to be smaller. Plus no extra heat generated inside the box. Plus the Bolt Power supply, like the mini is rather small. I've never had any issue hiding it.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Probably not. A "full" 4K experience would set me back $2,000 (if not more.) 4K is not worth 2K.  I would like the cached Netflix app and other speed improvements, but that isn't worth the TiVo investment.

TiVo + All In - $1000+
4K TV - Probably $600+
4K AVR - Probably $300+


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

> Shipped: Your Amazon package with TiVo BOLT+ 3 TB DVR: Digital Video Recorder and Streaming... will be delivered Fri, Sep 16. Track at http://a.co/..............


WooHoo!


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

HarperVision said:


> WooHoo!


You gonna open it to see what drive is inside?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

tim1724 said:


> Nope. But only because I have no need for a new TiVo right now. If I were buying a TiVo right now, it would certainly be a Bolt+.


This.

I have a Bolt and I would love the extra tuners (don't really need the space) as the one thing that made me hesitate on the Bolt was the number of tuners.

I have no plans to buy another system but if I did, it would be the Bolt+. OTA is of little use to me. I live in a condo with bad OTA and all the locals plus subs except for one obscure one are on my Fios lineup.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

TonyD79 said:


> This.
> 
> I have a Bolt and I would love the extra tuners (don't really need the space) as the one thing that made me hesitate on the Bolt was the number of tuners.
> 
> I have no plans to buy another system but if I did, it would be the Bolt+. OTA is of little use to me. I live in a condo with bad OTA and all the locals plus subs except for one obscure one are on my Fios lineup.


I am in the same position as you (almost).

I don't need the extra storage (I have the 500 gb Bolt with the my good old WD 1 gb external extender), but could use the extra two tuners. I had a conflict a couple of times on Sunday nights, between recording and Mini live tv.

My Roamio OTA extra tuners help (that is going nowhere), but most of my shows are on cable networks.

The question then becomes whether the two extra tuners are worth $350 (assuming I can sell my Bolt for $150)? I guess only my wallet can answer that...

I also have two minor problems with this:

1 - I dread swapping the CableCard and re-pairing it with the Plus. Verizon CSRs can be very stupid.

2 - I need a white remote. The Roamio and the Bolt are in the same media room, and it easy to tell when one remote is black and the other white. I do have a Harmony remote , but I prefer the TiVo remotes once on tv.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Sixto said:


> You gonna open it to see what drive is inside?


Hmmmm, not sure about that. I have the original Bolt with a 2TB drive in it and this increases that so not sure I see the need to void the warranty just to know.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

HarperVision said:


> WooHoo!


You were lucky to get it so fast . It now shows "requires extra 1-2 days for processing":

https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-BOLT-DV...qid=1473985449&sr=8-7&keywords=tivo+bolt+plus


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

thyname said:


> You were lucky to get it so fast . It now shows "requires extra 1-2 days for processing":
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-BOLT-DV...qid=1473985449&sr=8-7&keywords=tivo+bolt+plus


Living in HI and being 6 hours behind has it's perks while everyone on the mainland sleeps and these companies update their systems with new toys!


----------



## InVision (Jan 26, 2003)

We get our new Bolt + tomorrow. Fedex runs about 1030 cst here.

M


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Anybody has spotted any Bolt+ on Best Buy's shelves?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

thyname said:


> Anybody has spotted any Bolt+ on Best Buy's shelves?


It doesn't show as available for immediate pickup at the 20+ BestBuy stores in my area.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> It doesn't show as available for immediate pickup at the 20+ BestBuy stores in my area.


Same here. However, with Best Buy, many new products (not just TiVo products) often show up in shelves before the website has anything on it.

Many cases that I can remember, such as several Harmony models, the old Google TV crap, 4K BD discs, etc etc.

I should probably go in one of the Magnolia stores over the weekend and check them out.

P.S. I just remembered when the Roamio Plus came out, it was in the store before it was even showing up online. I picked up one. I remember I was very excited (I had a Premiere four-tuner at that time), when I saw the Roamio Plus in the shelf....


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> External allows the device to be smaller. Plus no extra heat generated inside the box. Plus the Bolt Power supply, like the mini is rather small. I've never had any issue hiding it.


Like most of us, I have my TiVo on an A/V rack, so there's plenty of room for PSU's, 3.5" floppy drives, cooling fans, and heat sinks.

All my expensive gear has internal PSU's, it's the cheap stuff that uses wall warts.

One issue is all the extra heat from the PSU is contained in the wall wart, so, it's effectively baking itself all the time and can only dissipate heat through the plastic body and/or wall plug.

Another limitation is most wall wart's only output a single voltage, but non-trivial electronics can benefit from a multiple supply design which can improve efficiency, provide tighter tolerances where needed, and isolate noisey/spikey parts of the system from areas which can be affected by the noise/spikes.

Anyway, if the PSU in my Roamio Plus dies, I'll be doing whatever has to be done to replace it to avoid losing recordings and lifetime. Looks like $80 from Weakness if it died today, but will probably trend down towards $25 as the Roamio ages and cannibalized PSU's start showing up on eBay.

I wish DVR manufacturers cared as much about our recordings as we do.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Seems like my most expensive devices used external power supplies. Like the $2K and $3k video processors I used to use from DVDO. Which was welcome. Because if there was a power supply issue, they could easily send you a replacement. Instead of needing to ship and insure a $2k+ device. Which from past experience sucks.

I'll take an external power supply any day over an internal one.


----------



## InVision (Jan 26, 2003)

InVision said:


> We get our new Bolt + tomorrow. Fedex runs about 1030 cst here.
> 
> M


It is Here !!

M


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

InVision said:


> It is Here !! M


 Hey I ordered mine first! Now we know why they changed the base bolt packaging.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

InVision said:


> It is Here !!
> 
> M


Awesome! You are the first who got it in here.

Now, let us know your impressions....


----------



## al_wilson2 (Sep 14, 2016)

Voted no. I need OTA and no service fee. I'm enjoying my Roamio 1TB OTA with no service fee.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

I voted no.

I have 3 Premieres that work fine and have upgraded drives. I waited too long to buy a Roamio basic, and really don't want to buy a box limited to only cable (or only OTA). I have to have cable at the moment, but expect to move to where OTA and Sling TV may be my viewing style of choice.

I've read where the Roamio OTA can receive cable if adapted with cable card. Is the "cable only" restriction real, or an artifice of marketing?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

It appears to be real. I only got a cable option when starting guided setup on my new Bolt+. 

And they changed the marking on the RF coax jack from the rendering to only "cable". I wonder if they were going to include OTA initially?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

OK, this thing is on its third guided setup and second large TiVo service update and it reboots each time! It also wouldn't work via Ethernet the first few times I tried, so did wifi to get it to connect and after it did its first download then Ethernet worked after that.

Now this is the second time I am getting this! Yes I added it to my account hours ago.

Edit: changed it to wifi again and it finally went through. I'm thinking maybe the Ethernet connection is bad. I did all the router stuff (rebooting, isolating, bypassing switch, etc.)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Sounds like the Rovi update issues. Which is further compounded by being a new setup.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> Sounds like the Rovi update issues. Which is further compounded by being a new setup.


There's Ethernet connection issues with Rovi data update? Any links? First I'm hearing that.

PS - One thing I'm noticing is that I'm getting good, solid streaming mpeg2 video with my minis using wifi only to the Bolt+ and then DECA (DirecTV MoCA) to the minis. So maybe they beefed that up and will allow bridging between wifi and MoCA/ethernet minis?


----------



## InVision (Jan 26, 2003)

I have setup our TiVo. Everything went well except it stopped at 82% acquiring channels. This turns out to be a Cox Cable issue and worked with them for 4 hours. Finally I asked for a tier 2 associate and then asked him to unpair and pair cable card. All works now. He said that the Bolt should not be in line with the tuning adapter as the instructions indicated. I should have gotten a splinter and a MoCo filter when I picked up the cable card. Live in a very small area so not sure they install many TiVo, cable cards or tuning adapters.

Bolt + is hot !! Literally!! Much warmer than the 6 year old Premiere we have. Going to get the IR temp probe out.

M

PS - This is the 1st time I have used a Mini since this (my 6th) TiVo has 6 tuners I can now use them. Pretty much wowed by it. Can't image how neat it will be if it ever is wireless N or AC.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

On the way back home from work yesterday, I stopped by a Best Buy w/ Magnolia. No Bolt + in stock. They said, looking at the internal system, that no stores in a 50 mile range has received it.

As I mentioned in my previous posts, these issues you guys are having with setting it up, are one of the reasons I am hesitant in ordering one. My Bolt is working great, but this was a replacement on the first one I got, that happened to be bad, and I spent hours and days trying to troubleshoot it, with CableCards, wiring, truck rolls etc etc. I don't know if I am willing to spend that much time again, and roll the dice.

Hopefully you guys get it all sorted out and enjoy it!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> There's Ethernet connection issues with Rovi data update? Any links? First I'm hearing that.
> 
> PS - One thing I'm noticing is that I'm getting good, solid streaming mpeg2 video with my minis using wifi only to the Bolt+ and re it wouldthen DECA (DirecTV MoCA) to the minis. So maybe they beefed that up and will allow bridging between wifi and MoCA/ethernet minis?


People that were trying to micromanage the change over kept posting where if wouldn't connect. And showed something similar on the connection page. Not sure exactly though since I didn't micromanage the update. So I didn't have any major issues.


----------



## kjsmithtx (Mar 17, 2004)

Just moved to FIOS from Directv in July and wanted something other than Frontier DVR. With only speculation on anything other than existing Bolt, I needed to make a decision before all the facts were in.

Seeing the price difference between the Bolt and Bolt +, I'm glad I made the decision to get the Bolt as I don't see the incremental additions worth the price differential.


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

My bolt just died. TiVo is sending out a replacement but .... 

I think my external HD that I have had for many years now is going meh on me too.

So I went ahead and bought the Plus model. And now I am exchanging the Tivo Bolt I have for a $250 gift card from Amazon. 


This Bolt Plus, hopefully, will be the one I have for the very foreseeable future.

I just hope TiVo gets their sh*t together and FINALLY gets Amazon and Vudu UHD on their boxes.


----------



## InVision (Jan 26, 2003)

I and trying to figure out the UHD thingy. I have a Bolt Plus and it appears that the Amazon UHD is working but not the netflix. 

M


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

thyname said:


> On the way back home from work yesterday, I stopped by a Best Buy w/ Magnolia. No Bolt + in stock. They said, looking at the internal system, that no stores in a 50 mile range has received it. As I mentioned in my previous posts, these issues you guys are having with setting it up, are one of the reasons I am hesitant in ordering one. My Bolt is working great, but this was a replacement on the first one I got, that happened to be bad, and I spent hours and days trying to troubleshoot it, with CableCards, wiring, truck rolls etc etc. I don't know if I am willing to spend that much time again, and roll the dice. Hopefully you guys get it all sorted out and enjoy it!


I'm all up and good now as far as I could tell before I went to bed. I have to run into work for a few hours before I can check again. I started the my shows transfer from my Bolt to my PC using kmttg and I'll shoot them over to the Bolt+ later. Dang I wish there was an easy way to clone TiVo hard drives when you upgrade!


----------



## InVision (Jan 26, 2003)

I obviously have missed something here. I transferred my one pass from old Premiere but when I went to transfer my recordings it says transferring but nothing is being transferred at all.


M.


----------



## sbillard (Sep 17, 2014)

Two reasons I won't get one right now.

1. Need to "wait and see" about what TiVo will be like post merger. Too much of an investment if all will go to pot.

2. The case shape? Really now. Pretty much makes it impossible to place the tuning adapter under or over it. Maybe some day I won't need a tuning adapter (let's hope!) but while I do, there needs to be some place to put it.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

The case is really the thing that is putting me off. I'm tempted to transplant the guts into a proper AV case but I don't like the idea of tearing apart a $1000 investment. Maybe I can find one that the whole thing can set inside of unhacked.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

nrc said:


> The case is really the thing that is putting me off. I'm tempted to transplant the guts into a proper AV case but I don't like the idea of tearing apart a $1000 investment. Maybe I can find one that the whole thing can set inside of unhacked.


Modify a VCR case. Should be big enough. Great conversation piece.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

lew said:


> Modify a VCR case. Should be big enough. Great conversation piece.


Need to put it in an S1 case. 

Scott


----------



## RSCHOON (Sep 7, 2013)

Not a chance. TiVo is basically dead to me after the embarrassment that started with the last winter update. Since then, I am missing many of my high channels and have tons of pixelation. No longer with it.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

No, since my 6 Tuner Roamio is working fine and the Bolt/Bolt+ doesn't offer me any benefits and the styling of the Bolt line is horrible.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

HerronScott said:


> Need to put it in an S1 case.
> 
> Scott


Great idea. I still have my original Phillips HDR 112 on a shelf somewhere. Heck, it may be too big for the space I have in my entertainment center now.

There's a lot of metal in that old case so I may see if I can rig something up with just the front bezel and the top case.


----------



## InVision (Jan 26, 2003)

I can see why most folks have no wish to buy the new Bolt + that own a 4- 6 tuner TiVo already or need OTA. But in some of our cases it make sense. We have had TiVo since 2003, 5 TiVos in all. All our units up to this one had 500GB or less and 1-2 tuners. We live in area that OTA is almost non existent. Cable, Dish and Direct TV are our options. Our Cox cable gouges us for a "Cable Box" on each of our 5 TV to rent monthly. The new Bolt + made good sense to us. Sharing all the recordings with any of the Minis, all using a single Cable Card ($1.99 per month) for live TV. NETFIX, HULU and Amazon all available at every TV, even though most TV are not smart TVs. And of course there is a common interface on every TV for household less technical savvy users.

Obviously I voted yes, but out of necessity.

M


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Although I voted "undecided", I ended up ordering one.

I could use the two extra tuners, and larger HDD is not a big plus for me for now, but it is nice to have, just in case (future proof).

In terms of tuners, having the Roamio OTA helps, but there many shows and sports available only on cable, and my family of six had issues with conflicts in our setup (regular Bolt, Mini, Roamio OTA) in the past, mostly on Sunday evenings.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I voted no but only because we just moved from 2 S3's to a Roamio Pro last October. If we had a need for a new TiVo, I would have answered yes (although we only seem to buy the odd series - S1, S3, Roamio).

Scott


----------



## brandenwan (Nov 6, 2015)

I voted *undecided* because my Roamio is only one year old, and I have a lifetime/all-in subscription. Until 4K channels become a reality, I can rely on my 4K TV apps to give me Netflix and Amazon in 4K. Although, it would be nice to do everything from the Tivo and not have to constantly switch. I don't want to pay over $1000 for that premium with the _All-In_.
I like the fact the case is black now. The bend does make it look interesting and odd at the same time. It also makes me throw-up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## jgolden (Feb 17, 2003)

I would get the Bolt +, if I could transfer my Series 1 lifetime to it, but that is not the current offer, so I will pass.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

jgolden said:


> I would get the Bolt +, if I could transfer my Series 1 lifetime to it, but that is not the current offer, so I will pass.


I thought it does? Please check the thread below:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542602


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Let's face it TiVo blew it with the Bolt+ because the people on this forum are about the ONLY people who would seriously consider paying the high price for the high-end TiVo product like a Bolt+ that should have been. Wait long enough, and TiVo will have a clearance on the Bolt+ just as they officially announce leaving the retail DVR market and focus on retail products like Mantis. Some people might buy the Bolt+ clearance boxes for sentimental reasons, but not for what power users of 2016/2017 expect.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

No because I am OTA only. I would love to have an OTA with 6 tuners and more space, though - if they ever care to canvass my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## InVision (Jan 26, 2003)

I really not sure why any cable only folks would bash the Bolt +. I think it is valid that if folks that are OTA only then obviously the Bolt + is not right for them, Maybe TiVo should make a Bolt + OTA parallel model also?

Well we have purchased 4 TiVos with lifetime since 2003 the last being a 2 tuner Premere4 five years ago. It was time for our home to step into the Mini market which saves considerable money over the cable companies box per every household TV rental concept. So as I said before, the Bolt + was a natural for us. So far we love only spending $1.99 for a cable card monthly rental. The Bolt + has saved us nearly $50 a month in cable company rental because we want live cable TV at every TV set. The bonus of being able to view recordings, commercial skip, 3TB internal storage, common TV interface and all the other great features over the older models is satisfying. Selling all the old TiVos, Apple TVs, etc will help offset some of the costs.

So mark me up as a fan of the Bolt+, but as stated in this thread definitely in the minority. 

M


----------



## trevorthurby (Sep 20, 2016)

Most definitely not


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Series3Sub said:


> Let's face it TiVo blew it with the Bolt+ because the people on this forum are about the ONLY people who would seriously consider paying the high price for the high-end TiVo product like a Bolt+ that should have been. Wait long enough, and TiVo will have a clearance on the Bolt+ just as they officially announce leaving the retail DVR market and focus on retail products like Mantis. Some people might buy the Bolt+ clearance boxes for sentimental reasons, but not for what power users of 2016/2017 expect.


TiVo has already said it is being released to MSO partners with a smaller hard drive. It is simple the replacement to the Roamio Plus/Pro and makes complete sense as such. As for predicting TiVo will leaving the retail market, I put people who have and continue to predict that (or the end of TiVo in general) in the same basic camp as those who have an continue to predict the end of the world - some day they will be right - just not today and not likely anytime soon.

As for being discounted soon, I certainly expect it will, that is normal marketing start high and then have deals.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

sbillard said:


> Two reasons I won't get one right now.
> 
> 1. Need to "wait and see" about what TiVo will be like post merger. Too much of an investment if all will go to pot.
> 
> 2. The case shape? Really now. Pretty much makes it impossible to place the tuning adapter under or over it. Maybe some day I won't need a tuning adapter (let's hope!) but while I do, there needs to be some place to put it.


Don't really care too much about either of these two reasons. I'm not getting one because it doesn't do anything my Roamio can't do. I don't have a 4k TV and don't plan on buying one anytime in the next 5 years (hopefully longer) so there's no reason to get one. I have a 4 year old Panasonic plasma that will hopefully last another 5-10 years. I have no interest in 4k.

The only selling point of the Bolt line is 4k. If you don't care about that then there's no reason to upgrade from the Roamio line.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

NYHeel said:


> The only selling point of the Bolt line is 4k. If you don't care about that then there's no reason to upgrade from the Roamio line.


You can buy a 4K streamer, which works better then the Bolt, for maybe $100. Some sets have it built in. I don't think the new Bolt is that much of an upgrade from a 6 tuner Roamio. I don't even think I'd upgrade if tivo transferred LS at no cost (never happen) and I only had to pay for the hardware.

Only possible reasons I can think of:

1. cable started to broadcast 4K using a method which allowed us to record with the tivo.
2. cable (in my case Fios) switched a significant number of stations to IPTV and the Bolt could accommodate but not my Roamio.


----------



## InVision (Jan 26, 2003)

Lew, this is true !!

But if you still had a 8 year old tivo with 2 tuners and 320gb storage it is a good upgrade.

And like was stated I have a 4K TV in the theatre room.

M


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

NYHeel said:


> Don't really care too much about either of these two reasons. I'm not getting one because it doesn't do anything my Roamio can't do. I don't have a 4k TV and don't plan on buying one anytime in the next 5 years (hopefully longer) so there's no reason to get one. I have a 4 year old Panasonic plasma that will hopefully last another 5-10 years. I have no interest in 4k.
> 
> The only selling point of the Bolt line is 4k. If you don't care about that then there's no reason to upgrade from the Roamio line.


Even for 4k it doesn't have much use. Two apps that can play 4K content is not compelling. Initially commercial skip was a big selling point. But then they added it to the Roamio line. Which pretty much took away the biggest reason to get a Bolt.


----------



## InVision (Jan 26, 2003)

Again, most posts are considering that they already have a 4 tuner TiVo. My point is for folks that don't it is a good upgrade.

M


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

lew said:


> 2. cable (in my case Fios) switched a significant number of stations to IPTV and the Bolt could accommodate but not my Roamio.


Are you talking about Verizon FIOS? Not Frontier?

I have Verizon FIOS, and had no idea they have switched to IPTV for some channels.

Do you care to elaborate?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

InVision said:


> Again, most posts are considering that they already have a 4 tuner TiVo. My point is for folks that don't it is a good upgrade.
> 
> M


Agreed. I have a 6 tuner Roamio. My opinion would be different if I had a 4 tuner unit and definitely different if I only had a 2 tuner unit.


thyname said:


> Are you talking about Verizon FIOS? Not Frontier?
> 
> I have Verizon FIOS, and had no idea they have switched to IPTV for some channels.
> 
> Do you care to elaborate?


FiOS is IPTV for VoD. Rumor is they are going to start the switch to IPTV for many (most,all) channels in some areas later this year. That rumor is an old rumor which stays current. I don't think it's going to happen tomorrow but I'd be reluctant to pay for $$$ LS unless the breakeven was going to be 3 years or less.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

lew said:


> Agreed. I have a 6 tuner Roamio. My opinion would be different if I had a 4 tuner unit and definitely different if I only had a 2 tuner unit.
> 
> FiOS is IPTV for VoD. Rumor is they are going to start the switch to IPTV for many (most,all) channels in some areas later this year. That rumor is an old rumor which stays current. I don't think it's going to happen tomorrow but I'd be reluctant to pay for $$$ LS unless the breakeven was going to be 3 years or less.


Thanks for chiming in.

TiVo does not have VoD through FIOS, so it does not matter.

Definitely no IPTV for any live / linear channels, at least not yet.

If IPTV comes in, any TiVo would NOT work, including Bolt, so I don't think your previous argument on Bolt vs. Roamio stands.

I bought Bolt+ so I am hoping switch happens as late as possible. All TiVo owners should hope so.


----------



## Scooter Scott (Jun 1, 2015)

I voted undecided. I'm OTA only and would only buy one if they offered an OTA version.


----------

